# meyers frame mount



## rshaffer1088 (Oct 8, 2005)

this meyers plow bracket has part number 11420 on it what will it fit ?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*cpw prints*

you can go to cpw for oem part numbers http://www.centralparts.com/Literature-Meyer-0.aspx
11420 - Clevis Bar (from kit 17103) List Price: $370.63 
Your Price: $308.86


----------

